# Confederate Ancestors



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 2, 2020)

In the wake of what's happening in our society today, I would like to pay tribute to all who fought in the War between the States. Name your ancestors who fought. Did some research years ago and found two on my fathers side and one on my mothers side so I'll start.

R.I.P. warriors!

John W. Taylor Co. G 3rd TN Inf. - Liberty, Giles County, TN


Major General Everett Hamilton Doles - born in Milledgeville, Baldwin County 1828 departed this life 1869


BGen George Pierce Doles - born in Milledgeville, Baldwin County 1830, departed this life at The Battle of Cold Harbor 1864 at age 34.


----------



## BassRaider (Jul 2, 2020)

Maternal GM maiden name was Early. Grew up being told we were related. Cannot verify if related to his family or direct to his illegitimate children or even related at all.


----------



## Gator89 (Jul 2, 2020)

A great, great grandfather on my mother's side:

Lt. Col. Antine B. Rutherford served the CSA.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2020)

My Great Great Grandpa Beareyan C. Baker. Civil War Veteran, Pvt, Company K, 48th Regiment, Georgia Volunteer Infantry, Army of Northern Virginia, Columbia County Georgia Hamilton Rangers. He lost a hand at Gettysburg.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> My Great Great Grandpa Beareyan C. Baker. Civil War Veteran, Pvt, Company K, 48th Regiment, Georgia Volunteer Infantry, Army of Northern Virginia, Columbia County Georgia Hamilton Rangers. He lost a hand at Gettysburg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now we know where you got your good looks


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 2, 2020)

Probably others, but the only one I have heard of is my Paternal Great-GrandDad, Thomas Franklin Greer, who entered the 11th GA Regiment at 20 then became Captain in the 2nd Maryland Calvary.


----------



## Mauser (Jul 2, 2020)

3rd great grandfather Joseph e Ferguson 17th ga co. K  killed at the battle of the wilderness. I have the letters he wrote home during the war. Two uncle's Richard and Valentine Prater 26th Alabama co E


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 2, 2020)

I have everything from a Brig Gen., Drayton, to privates and sargents, still finding them.
Records can be tough to find along with the fact many rebs signed up later in the war.
Few I can remember off the cuff:
Gen Thomas F Drayton
His bro Percival stayed Union and was high up in the Navy, they dueled it out at Port Royal.
3-4 other Drayton from S Carolina were Rebs.
2-3 Thomas’ from Milledegville.
My Grandma’s 2-3 GG was a man named John Thomas, he supplied the reb army with goods, even at 80-90 yrs old, died at over 100.
my GGG Grandfather Francis Stone of Atl and Decatur who made it all the way to Bentonville and the surrender with Joe Johnson. who had no shoes and bloody bare feet late war and faced capture as the rebs retreated, he a dutiful soldier and a Sargent, was given a horse by Reb Cav. avoiding certain capture, who came uopn a huge pile of blankets and pots and pans and supplies and decided to grab a bunch for the boys, at the same moment Forrest rode up and gave him a tongue lashing for being a greedy slacker. That must of stung!
The 66th Ga Inf I think we’re the Oglethorpes, his outfit.
4 or more Stones
A few named Goss’
I only know my Paternal side, too.
Also have a few post war letters from Jeff Davis to Drayton. 
Forget Heck!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 2, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Now we know where you got your good looks





Cool Hand Luke said:


> In the wake of what's happening in our society today, I would like to pay tribute to all who fought in the War between the States. Name your ancestors who fought. Did some research years ago and found two on my fathers side and one on my mothers side so I'll start.
> 
> R.I.P. warriors!
> 
> ...


Very cool Luke, Gen Doles was the man! Huge blow to leadership when he was gone. 
Guessing Doles would have known my Grandmas family, the Thomas’ of Milledgeville.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 2, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> I have everything from a Brig Gen., Drayton, to privates and sargents, still finding them.
> Records can be tough to find along with the fact many rebs signed up later in the war.
> Few I can remember off the cuff:
> Gen Thomas F Drayton
> ...



Thats good stuff. Story I heard about John Taylor is he was wounded and crawled from wherever he was at through the mountains and snow to his home in TN. Just what I was told....

Forget Heck is right!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 2, 2020)

Doles was part of the "Baldwin Blues" at the beginning.  I'm sure they knew eachother


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 2, 2020)

One of mine that paid the ultimate price somewhere in Mississippi was my great-great-grandfather pvt. John E. Green, 29th NC Infantry, Company E (Haywood Fire Shooters. )


----------



## Clabo22001 (Jul 2, 2020)

My great great great grandfather was killed in the defense of Columbia S.C in February 1865.  No body was recovered.  From what I can find, his body was lost or destroyed.  I haven’t been able to find enlistment records due to the fact that he did not have a middle name and apparently used J. Derrick. Still trying to find his enlistment by district/county. But the county lines changed too.  The only way (maybe) that I can say that he enlisted early was his children born in 51, 53, 55, 59, and then August of 1865.  Still digging.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 2, 2020)

Scarlett Anderson Hill was a private in the first infantry regiment, confederate side. Died November 21, 1862

GGG grandpa lorenza Dow stover. 1829-1880 who fought for the confederacy with Alabama 5th Regiment Co G


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 2, 2020)

Timothy Jackson Kirkland .... GA 50th Coffee Guards

John R. Steptoe ... GA 59th Company D

Just two of many more ...


----------



## Railroader (Jul 3, 2020)

Great Granddad, Stephen C., 26th Georgia Infantry.  Walked home with a cane from Virginia to Millwood, Ga, arrived back in early 1866, as the story went...


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 3, 2020)

John S. Mosby, aka the Grey Ghost and leader of Mosby's Rangers. He was my great,  great uncle and my grandmother was named after his wife Pauline.  

He was against slavery,  but he was a virginian first and an abolitionist second and fought for his home despite being openly critical that slavery was the reason for secession. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_S._Mosby


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 3, 2020)

John Edward Darsey, pvt, Co K, 16th GA (then to Co C, 20th Batt GA Partisan Rangers, Millen's Batt.  Originally organized as the Jennings Rangers and later became part of Co E of the 8th Regt GA Cavalry)

George David Darsey, pvt, Co K, 16th GA, Originally organized as the Ramsey Volunteers (Elected Capt. - Wounded & disabled at the Wilderness)

Francis Madison Darsey Sgt, Co K, 16th GA, Originally organized as the Ramsey Volunteers  (killed at Crampton's Gap South Mountain 2 days before Antietam)

William B Lamkin, pvt, Co K, 48th GA, Originally organized as the Hamilton Rangers(later the Surgeon's Clerk then a Hospital Steward)

Turner C Lamkin, KIA, Co C, 20th Batt GA Partisan Rangers, Millen's Batt. Originally organized as the Jennings Rangers and later became part of Co E of the 8th Regt GA Cavalry.

Francis Edgeworth Eve, Capt Co E. Phillips Legion Cavalry. Originally organized as the Richmond Dragoons.

John Bell, engineer on the Ga RR considered military service during the war

There are others not yet researched.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 3, 2020)

Clabo22001 said:


> My great great great grandfather was killed in the defense of Columbia S.C in February 1865.  No body was recovered.  From what I can find, his body was lost or destroyed.  I haven’t been able to find enlistment records due to the fact that he did not have a middle name and apparently used J. Derrick. Still trying to find his enlistment by district/county. But the county lines changed too.  The only way (maybe) that I can say that he enlisted early was his children born in 51, 53, 55, 59, and then August of 1865.  Still digging.


Good luck, Fold 3 and that NPS site Soldiers and Sailors System are good for searching.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 3, 2020)

Oldstick said:


> Probably others, but the only one I have heard of is my Paternal Great-GrandDad, Thomas Franklin Greer, who entered the 11th GA Regiment at 20 then became Captain in the 2nd Maryland Calvary.


Prolly many others OS.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 3, 2020)

Can anybody go back to the Revolutionary War?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 3, 2020)

Major Richard Snowden Kirkland Jr. 1728- 1789


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 3, 2020)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Major Richard Snowden Kirkland Jr. 1728- 1789



Man, that is awesome. Wish I could get back that far.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 3, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Man, that is awesome. Wish I could get back that far.



His brother Moses Kirkland was a Tory and fled back to England ...his ship sank ...lost at sea...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2020)

My many-times great grandfather Captain Robert Messer was one of the leaders of the Regulator Rebellion that tried to start the Revolutionary War a few years too soon. It culminated in the Battle of Alamance and he was hanged at the Hillsborough courthouse on order of the royal governor Tryon along with the other leaders. His name is on a monument there, and one at the site of the battle. His son, Christian Messer, moved here and fought in the Revolution. His name is on the Revolutionary War monument here at the Haywood Co, NC courthouse.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 3, 2020)

Calloway Laney, my great great great grandfather buried on the North Shore of Fontana Lake in the Great Smoky Mountains National Park.


----------



## hdgapeach (Jul 3, 2020)

Gen. Joseph E. Johnston is a many-times great uncle of my wife.  She learned today that his statue in Dalton is on the "offendeds" choppin' block.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2020)

I can remember my dad taking me to a really old little cemetery a long time ago. It was somewhere between Clayton and Tate City GA at a small church. There were a lot of his people buried there, and I remember it seemed that half the graves had Confederate battle flags on them. I wish I could find it again.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 4, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I can remember my dad taking me to a really old little cemetery a long time ago. It was somewhere between Clayton and Tate City GA at a small church. There were a lot of his people buried there, and I remember it seemed that half the graves had Confederate battle flags on them. I wish I could find it again.



go to the findagrave site. You can search many different ways. I bet you could find it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 4, 2020)

William Walton who moved to Columbia County from Virginia immediately after the Revolution was a soldier of the Revolution.  He was the Grandfather to the Lamkin brothers noted in my post above.  The Darsey branch of my family also had a Langford ancestor who fought in the Revolution.  My female cousins have traced t him for their memberships in the DAR but I don't have his information handy.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Can anybody go back to the Revolutionary War?



Yes, a distant cousin did a 15 year genealogy study of my Dad’s side. It’s fully documented in two bound volumes. My family manned a fort with a supply station and ferry over the James river In VA. They gave aid to Washington. Members of our family fought at Kings Mountain. One of our family was a long hunter for Daniel Boone. This family member is listed on the Boonesborough memorial as a first family of the state of KY.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 4, 2020)

I had two great, great uncles who rode with Mcneill's Rangers in the South Branch Valley in WV.  Sgt. Isaac Judy and Corp. David Judy.  An artist rendition of their ride through Moorefield, the county seat of Hardy County, is said to depict their likeness.  They are the two in the center.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 4, 2020)

Great thread. 
I have 6 direct grandfathers who served, all in Ga units. I will need to post the information from the computer later.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 4, 2020)

Milkman .... I give you credit for getting me interested in my Civil War ancestors ... I got several other that I need to list... Like you ...I have to get that info off my desktop ...


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 4, 2020)

Asa Beasley  GGGrandparent... 1836 - 1863 ... Georgia 20th

Captain James Mills 1740-1831  GG?parent.   Revolutionary War.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2020)

David Edenfield, 1761-1856. Fought for our side throughout South Carolina. Was captured in the Siege of Savannah, escaped and returned to his Company. Still trying to learn more about him, and others of my Family that were in both wars.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 5, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I can remember my dad taking me to a really old little cemetery a long time ago. It was somewhere between Clayton and Tate City GA at a small church. There were a lot of his people buried there, and I remember it seemed that half the graves had Confederate battle flags on them. I wish I could find it again.


Find a grave.com might help.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 5, 2020)

These are the direct ancestors I have identified. There are many other collateral ancestors, uncles, cousins, etc.  The family pictures are where we installrf Confefedrate VA markers on Fathers Day 2010.  Those little boys are big big boys now.

GG Grandfather,
Pvt. Robert C. Blalock,  Cleveland Volunteeers, White Co. Ga.  Company B. 52nd Ga Regiment Infantry. He was among those surrendered and paroled at Vicksburg MS, July 7, 1863.  He furloughed out due to disability in 1864 with the Rank of 5th Sgt. He died in 1891 and is buried in Banks Co. Ga.

Great Grandfather,
Pvt. Evans Calloway Jackson,  company C 24th Ga Infantry Asssigned to the Army of Northern Va.
Served at least  part of the war as a teamster. Lost a finger on left hand due to a minie ball shot. One of the 56 survivors of the 24th surrendered at Appomattox Courthouse Va. April 1865. Died 1882 in White Co.,  and is buried near Helen Ga.

GG Grandfather Pvt. Conrad Sellers Company C, 66th Ga Infantry Was from Habersham Co. Ga. Was drafted in August 1863. Died of fever in January 1864 in Kingston Ga. He is buried there in a Confederate Cemetery among those shown as Unknown Confederate dead. His widows pension affidavit confirms he is buried there.

GG Grandfather Pvt. Jesse Putman Ayers  Originally joined 4th Ga Cavalry which later merged with others and became Company I, 12 Ga Cavalry. He was twice injured once in the foot near Chattanooga, Tn. and severely injured near Knoxville Tn when two horses were hit with artillery and fell on him and crushed him. He was not expected to survive his injuries but did. He was so disabled that he could not even dress himself at times. He was able to teach school at times after the war. That was his profession before the war.  He died  and is buried at Homer, Ga in 1903.

GG Grandfather John Poe Company E, Franklin Cavalry, State Guards. He served a few months with this cavalry group in the Savannah River valley. He was exempted by Gov. Brown from regular Confederate duty due to his blacksmith skills and need for his service in the community and supporting the war effort.  He died in 1910 and is buried in Cornelia Ga.

GGG Grandfather William Poe, Served with Capt Francis Logans Co. Ga Cavalry, White County Old Mens Home Guard.  Served as a local defense group for White Co. Ga.




Cemetery at Kingston Ga. burial place of Pvt. Conrad Sellers

Jesse Putman Ayers as a young man before the war.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 5, 2020)

Some of you might find this of interest.

http://sites.rootsweb.com/~varussel/indian/69.html

This story of Indian fighting from VA occurs in Abbs valley, named for Absalom one of my GG? Uncles that scouted that country.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 6, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Some of you might find this of interest.
> 
> http://sites.rootsweb.com/~varussel/indian/69.html
> 
> This story of Indian fighting from VA occurs in Abbs valley, named for Absalom one of my GG? Uncles that scouted that country.



Man working in the field and entire family murdered. Can't even imagine!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 6, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Man working in the field and entire family murdered. Can't even imagine!



It was tough living in the wilderness in those times. I’ve read stories of children traveling days on their own to reach neighbors after families were wiped out.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> It was tough living in the wilderness in those times. I’ve read stories of children traveling days on their own to reach neighbors after families were wiped out.



Kinda reminds me of the beginning of "The Outlaw Josey Wales" although they weren't indians. Also reminds me of what is going on in our society right now, radical marxist idiots in America trying to force their authority on us and getting away with it.


----------



## Sixes (Jul 8, 2020)

I found this bio of my Great-Great Grandfather that a relative had written. He was killed in battle.



Elijah Hillhouse  was the grandson of Capt. John Hillhouse, the Revolutionary War soldier.  Like his grandfather, Elijah Hillhouse was also a soldier.

His first military service was during the  Mexican War (1846-1847), serving as a private in Company K, 1st Georgia Infantry, also known as the "Canton Volunteers".(1)  According to _The Cherokee County Advance_, the volunteers left Cherokee County, Georgia, on 6 Jun 1846 and returned on 10 Jun 1847.  This company was one of the first groups organized in response to a letter sent to the states by the United States War Secretary William Marcy.(2)  Following his tour in the Mexican War, Elijah returned to Cherokee County, Georgia, where he farmed and was elected to serve a number of terms as the Cherokee County Tax Receiver.

Soon after the start of the Civil War,  Elijah and his brother Samuel Wilson Hillhouse, Jr joined Company D of the Georgia Volunteer Infantry, known as the McAfee and Donaldson Guards, when the company formed 3 Sept 1861(3).  Elijah was seriously wounded during the Battle of Seven Pines on 31 May 1862.  He was taken to a military hospital in Richmond, Virginia where he later died on 8 Jun 1862.(4)  Elijah was one of almost 11,000 casualties of the battle.(5)  When he died, Elijah left behind his wife Nancy, two sons, and other relatives still fighting in the war.  Today Elijah is buried in the historic Hollywood Cemetery of Richmond, VA in Soldiers Section L, Lot 173.(6)





My family settled in the area in the early 1800's. Our family cemetery includes headstones from these times.

Also, my Grandmother on my Father's side is a direct descendant to both Governor Browns, the elder Governor Brown was the Governor during the Civil War


Here is also a link to our family cemetery to show my family's roots in Cherokee County and primarily the Sixes area.

https://www.findagrave.com/cemetery...eMaidenName=true&orderby=b&page=1#sr-13198366


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 8, 2020)

Sixes said:


> I found this bio of my Great-Great Grandfather that a relative had written. He was killed in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff, thanks for sharing!

Elijah was 56 years old when he departed this life in battle. Same age as me. Musta been a tough old bird.


----------



## Sixes (Jul 8, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Good stuff, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Elijah was 56 years old when he departed this life in battle. Same age as me. Musta been a tough old bird.


His sword and uniform went to a different branch of my family. Not sure where the uniform is but his sword is supposed to be at a Masonic Lodge. My Dad has a copy of an original picture taken in full uniform


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 8, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Can anybody go back to the Revolutionary War?



According to one of my Aunts' research I have a Capt. Benjamin Greer who married a niece of Daniel Boone (Boone's sister's daughter).  I think that would be one of my 5th or 6th great grandparents.  Don't know if that has ever been officially verified or not.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2020)

My Uncle William Davis. He was supposed to have been a wooly terror. Still trying to get more information on him.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 8, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> My Uncle William Davis. He was supposed to have been a wooly terror. Still trying to get more information on him.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1026095



Yea, don't believe I'd want to tangle with him....


----------



## Lake Loon (Jul 14, 2020)

Pvt. William Allen Stewart
Georgia Volunteers
"Cobb's Legion"
(My Great-Great-Great Grandfather)

Pvt. John Euel Stewart
22nd Georgia Infantry
"Henry's Volunteers"
(My Great-Great Grandfather)


----------



## LifeLongHunter (Jul 14, 2020)

Maternal lineage - Great Great Grandfather wounded at Gettysburg- GA. 50th Regiment, fought from Bullrun to Gettysburg
Further up the lineage at least 3 generations - GGF of my GGF was present at Cornwallis's surrender to Washington.


----------



## TimBray (Jul 21, 2020)

Maternal great-great-grandfather. In the middle of building the family tree (Again. Dummy me. Had the tree info stored on the computer and it crashed, losing everything.) and only one I can recall offhand but remember there being more in the family.


----------



## TimBray (Jul 21, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Can anybody go back to the Revolutionary War?



Yes, sure can. Ran across a handful on my maternal side (Banks of Fayette Co.) Lost all my research and IIRC, they were out of Virginia.


----------



## ol bob (Jul 22, 2020)

Found several on both sides in the civil war also several in the Revolutionary War .


----------



## HollySprings85 (Jun 20, 2021)

Well Sixes, that makes us cousins as I am descended from his younger brother Samuel Wilson Hillhouse.


----------



## 300whispertc (Jun 26, 2021)

Great great paternal grandfather,adjugent to Gen. John H Morgan captured sent to prison in Ohio ,later traded in an officers exchange. He was a member of Georgia House, shot and killed in a duel on the capitol steps, portrait hangs at the state capitol.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Can anybody go back to the Revolutionary War?


One of my great-something grandfathers, Christian Messer, is on the Revolutionary War monument at our county courthouse. His family moved here just before the Revolution after his dad (Captain Robert Messer, my great-something more grandfather,) was hung for treason in Hillsboro, NC by British governor William Tryon for being one of the leaders of the Regulator Rebellion, which culminated in the Battle of Alamance. Basically, they started the Revolutionary War a few years too soon. Grandpap refused to take the oath of allegiance to the Crown upon being captured after the battle, and was hanged publicly with five other leaders of the rebellion. So, I guess his son Christian was eager to shoot redcoats.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 27, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> One of my great-something grandfathers, Christian Messer, is on the Revolutionary War monument at our county courthouse. His family moved here just before the Revolution after his dad (Captain Robert Messer, my great-something more grandfather,) was hung for treason in Hillsboro, NC by British governor William Tryon for being one of the leaders of the Regulator Rebellion, which culminated in the Battle of Alamance. Basically, they started the Revolutionary War a few years too soon. Grandpap refused to take the oath of allegiance to the Crown upon being captured after the battle, and was hanged publicly with five other leaders of the rebellion. So, I guess his son Christian was eager to shoot redcoats.
> 
> View attachment 1087657
> 
> ...


The true definition of REBEL!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> The true definition of REBEL!


My family has a long history of being on the losing side of conflicts, all the way back to the English Civil War and Jacobite rebellions.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 27, 2021)

Have a pic somewhere around here of my 14th GG, he designed the Flag "Don't tread on me", Christopher Gadsden. His second wife was in my Grandma's Drayton Lineage.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 27, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> My family has a long history of being on the losing side of conflicts, all the way back to the English Civil War and Jacobite rebellions.


NC sounds like Christian Messer was a bad hombre', I would still hate the British for that! 
What kind of name is Messer?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> NC sounds like Christian Messer was a bad hombre', I would still hate the British for that!
> What kind of name is Messer?


German. Ever hear of the German Messer-Schmidt fighter planes?


----------



## Gary Mercer (Jun 27, 2021)

Great Grand Pa fought with Washington through the Revolution.  I guess that's kind of exciting.  Lots of Grand Pas in between.    
Visited his grave in a little church graveyard in Up-state N.Y.  So I guess he survived the war to make babies.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 27, 2021)

Cool thread. It's got me looking into my own genealogy.  Some of it goes way back to 15th century Europe with paintings of knights and such so I'm a little skeptical.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 27, 2021)

I know census in the late 18th century and beyond provides solid evidence but how do you know some quack ain't mixing names up? I'm sure the majority of folks back then didn't know how to spell their surname and such. I bet they couldn't even read much.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2021)

Pig Predator said:


> I know census in the late 18th century and beyond provides solid evidence but how do you know some quack ain't mixing names up? I'm sure the majority of folks back then didn't know how to spell their surname and such. I bet they couldn't even read much.




You just might be surprised.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 27, 2021)

Pig Predator said:


> I know census in the late 18th century and beyond provides solid evidence but how do you know some quack ain't mixing names up? I'm sure the majority of folks back then didn't know how to spell their surname and such. I bet they couldn't even read much.



There’s legal documents going back to the 1700s. Written receipts given a stores and trading posts, land deeds/grants, even divorce records. Lots of family records kept in family bibles passed down. Genealogy takes putting the records together to makes sense,


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 27, 2021)

What website or search engines are yall using?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 27, 2021)

For me it’s Fold3 and Ancestry. Like a lot of hobbies, sometimes the quest for more family info sends me to a library research room to dig down more rabbit holes, then sometimes I might do very little research for 6 months.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 27, 2021)

Pig Predator said:


> I know census in the late 18th century and beyond provides solid evidence but how do you know some quack ain't mixing names up? I'm sure the majority of folks back then didn't know how to spell their surname and such. I bet they couldn't even read much.



Many could read and write but some couldn't for sure.  Names were written in the census by the census takers and they were spelled phonetically so Darcy was sometimes written as Darcey, Darsy, Darsey, Dorsy, Dorsey, etc.

Family Bibles are fun too.  My paternal grandfather was Louis Franklin to all comers but the Family Bible says he was Franklin Louis.  His wife was known to the world as Georgia but the Family Bible says her name was Mary George which makes sense from other family names.


----------



## Resica (Jun 29, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Can anybody go back to the Revolutionary War?


My Great something Uncle and his brother in law Col. Andrew Hampton (over the mountain gang) (Watauga Settlement) were supposedly captured by Ferguson at some point in time and released. They both fought him at the Battle of Kings Mountain and probably fought at Cowpens!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 29, 2021)

I have taken my direct lines back to my 4th and 5th G-Grandfathers but I have a cousin who really got into the genealogy of my Paternal Grandmother's line (D'arcy / D'arcie).  He took it back to Normandy France and a Knight who came over the channel with William the Conqueror in 1066.  He actually did the DNA tests for several members of that family to confirm it.

Turns out that Sir D'arcy must have well at Hastings and was awarded a Barony by William.

From a history recorded in the 1600s from earlier records:
*



			d'Arcie.
		
Click to expand...

*


> AT the time of the general survey, Norman*de Areci, enjoyeda no less then thirty-three Lordships in Lincolneshire, by the immediate gift of the Conqueror; of which Noctone was* one, where he and his Poste∣rity had their chief seat, for divers after-ages.
> 
> 
> This Norman, in 6. Will. Ru•i, beingb with the King, in his great Councel held at Glouce∣ster (together with divers Bishops, Abbots and others) was a Witnessc to that confirmation, there made to the Monks of St. Maryes Abby in York, of divers possessions, which had been formerly bestowed on them: and of his own Lands, then gaved unto them three Carucates in Brunnum.



Wish I had some of the loot.


----------



## Resica (Jun 29, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> I have taken my direct lines back to my 4th and 5th G-Grandfathers but I have a cousin who really got into the genealogy of my Paternal Grandmother's line (D'arcy / D'arcie).  He took it back to Normandy France and a Knight who came over the channel with William the Conqueror in 1066.  He actually did the DNA tests for several members of that family to confirm it.
> 
> Turns out that Sir D'arcy must have well at Hastings and was awarded a Barony by William.
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised sir you're almost royalty !!


----------



## Resica (Jun 29, 2021)

I want to keep going on the heritage, unfortunately I don't have the time and nobody else in the family shows much interest.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 29, 2021)

Resica said:


> I'm not surprised sir you're almost royalty !!



Down the line a couple of generations one of them Barrons married one of the King's daughters.  I think back then it was sometimes done as a favor to the father of the bride.  LOL

Somewhere along the line we got separated from the wealth.  My Darcey Grandmother delivered my father in a dogtrot log cabin that stood about 2 miles from where I now live.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 30, 2021)

Continuing off topic for a minute.  We think log cabins are from the far distant past and we also tend to think wealthy families stay that way.

My father was born in a log cabin as was his father and his grandfather.  On my mothers side my grandfather was born in what was in it's day one of the finest houses in Columbia County.  It was named Liberty Hall and stood in the fork of Washington Rd and Old Washington Rd. north of Evans (the intersection was reworked into a T several years ago).  That home was built by a Revolutionary War vet who was a cousin to George Walton who had a home in Augusta that he named Meadow Garden.  That side of the family had money too until the War.

Money comes and goes in families.  The making and keeping of it is largely due to the industriousness of the individuals along the line and sometimes the fortunes of war.  My Grandmother who bore my father in the log cabin was also born into what had been a prosperous Columbia County family before the War.  The family home was then blown down by the tornado in 1875 before she was born in 1893.

Somehow I keep missing the family wealth.  LOL


----------



## Milkman (Jun 30, 2021)

I too never saw any family wealth. We were always so poor they named us Poe ?

In those days major events like wars, diseases, depression, etc caused financial ruin. Today it happens overnight on Wallstreet.


----------



## ssramage (Jun 30, 2021)

Genealogy hasn't always been kept up with in my family, but I've recently gotten on a kick with Ancestry.com and trying to uncover as much as possible. Just ran across my 3rd Great Grandfather who served in 29th Alabama Regiment Company A from June 1862 through May 1865.

Looking through some military records, they helped initiate the Atlanta-Dalton campaign. They fought at Resaca, Franklin, and Nashville. Of the 1000 men they started with, only 90 survived the campaign and surrendered in NC in 1865. My 3rd Great Grandfather was one of them and lived until 1910.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 30, 2021)

There is a forum that has LOTS of information and posts about the WBTS. Warning it is heavily Northern biased. But there are a good many Rebs about too. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/civilwartalk.com/?amp=1


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Jun 30, 2021)

On dad's side of the family there are four brothers, one was dad's great grandfather, who joined Hood's Texas as they traveled through Louisiana and all stayed in service until General Lee surrendered. All four survived the war and all eventually moved to Texas (though they kept their many family connections to Louisiana).

Mom's side of the family includes the designer of the "Turtle," the first submarine used in wartime (in Boston Harbor during the Revolution), and the designer and builder of the first operational submarine to successfully sink an enemy warship (CSS Hunley, Charleston Roadestead, 1864). H. L. Hunley, mom's great uncle, drowned aboard the sub during a test dive in 1863. Mom's great grandfather served with the Tennessee militia 1862 - 1863, and apparently joined a different Confederate unit at some time after Nashville was lost to Union forces invading the state.

Neither side of my family can find any record of any ancestor or family relative serving the Union in any capacity.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 30, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> German. Ever hear of the German Messer-Schmidt fighter planes?



A feared German fighter until we finally got air superiority and they sorta ran out of fuel. What's the story?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 30, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I can remember my dad taking me to a really old little cemetery a long time ago. It was somewhere between Clayton and Tate City GA at a small church. There were a lot of his people buried there, and I remember it seemed that half the graves had Confederate battle flags on them. I wish I could find it again.





NCHillbilly said:


> I can remember my dad taking me to a really old little cemetery a long time ago. It was somewhere between Clayton and Tate City GA at a small church. There were a lot of his people buried there, and I remember it seemed that half the graves had Confederate battle flags on them. I wish I could find it again.


Findagrave.com may list the Cemetery.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 30, 2021)

hdgapeach said:


> Gen. Joseph E. Johnston is a many-times great uncle of my wife.  She learned today that his statue in Dalton is on the "offendeds" choppin' block.



When Joe was relieved of duty in the Atlanta Campaign it was thru Hoods lying back stabbing, and it is said many a man in that Army openly wept. He treated the avg Reb soldier with the dignity and respect they deserved, unlike Bragg who led by intimidation. If someone needed to get shot for say desertion Old Joe just had it done without fanfare. Bragg would make certain everyone was watching. Joe was well loved and according to Sam Watkins, NEVER once gave up a defensive position he designed in the Atlanta Campaign.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 30, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> You just might be surprised.



Nic I just plugged in your David Endenfield ( B. 1761 ) into ancestry and there is a wealth of info about him, including mention of a plaque in Emmanuel Co for his efforts vs the British as a Patriot.  Born in Orangeburg SC died in Swainsboro in 1856. Also see his Revolutionary war pension and Bounty-Land grant application. David was in Weakleys Regt, SC Troops. He was in the "memorable battle of Fort Moor's Bluff" and fought under Francis Marion plus Gen's Clark and Morgan. Wounded twice, once with a sword. Moved to Ga in 1815. BTW, his Obit says b. 1753 not 61' making him 103 yrs at his passing. The obit posted looks to be the original so who knows if b in 53' or 61'...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Nic I just plugged in your David Endenfield ( B. 1761 ) into ancestry and there is a wealth of info about him, including mention of a plaque in Emmanuel Co for his efforts vs the British as a Patriot.  Born in Orangeburg SC died in Swainsboro in 1856. Also see his Revolutionary war pension and Bounty-Land grant application. David was in Weakleys Regt, SC Troops. He was in the "memorable battle of Fort Moor's Bluff" and fought under Francis Marion plus Gen's Clark and Morgan. Wounded twice, once with a sword. Moved to Ga in 1815. BTW, his Obit says b. 1753 not 61' making him 103 yrs at his passing. The obit posted looks to be the original so who knows if b in 53' or 61'...




Thank you for this. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Resica (Jun 30, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> When Joe was relieved of duty in the Atlanta Campaign it was thru Hoods lying back stabbing, and it is said many a man in that Army openly wept. He treated the avg Reb soldier with the dignity and respect they deserved, unlike Bragg who led by intimidation. If someone needed to get shot for say desertion Old Joe just had it done without fanfare. Bragg would make certain everyone was watching. Joe was well loved and according to Sam Watkins, NEVER once gave up a defensive position he designed in the Atlanta Campaign.


I think Joe was a defensive mastermind. They didn't want defense, they wanted offense. John Bell was a pay grade or 2 above where he should have been!. I hear General Longstreet's favorite was Joe!! General Hood was a heck of a division commander, just like A.P. Hill. Attrition made them make some tough decisions. I like D.H. Hill! Gen. Ewell was pretty good at lower levels as well!!


----------



## blackbear (Jul 3, 2021)

Gettysburg Battle 
July 1,1863 - July 3,1863
I have 2 uncles that were brothers that fought at the wheatfields for 2 days in the Georgia Infantry.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 5, 2021)

blackbear said:


> Gettysburg Battle
> July 1,1863 - July 3,1863
> I have 2 uncles that were brothers that fought at the wheatfields for 2 days in the Georgia Infantry.
> View attachment 1088882



What was their Regiment?
I had a great grandfather there with the 24th Ga. Woffords Brigade.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 5, 2021)

@blackbear several of us on here had relatives that made a trip to the wheat field. We would be interested to know who your relative was and what regiment or brigade he was with.  The 16th GA with some of my ancestors was another regiment in Wofford's Brigade.  The 10th GA mostly from my home town was with Semmes' Brigade that also got to the wheat field.


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2021)

We would like to know Blackbear. We were all there and kicked butt! I had great great Uncles, great great great Grandfather(Captain of one of the Companys in the 24th) and cousins in Wheatfield!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 5, 2021)

I posted this in the Driveler maybe this will interest you folks, my relative.


   Robert Fain Looney was a descendant of a Virginia family who pioneered in Tennessee.  His great grandfather distinguished himself in the Revolutionary War, and both of his grandfathers were members of the convention that drew up Tennessee's first constitution.    A native of Maury County, Tennessee, Looney was born August 5, 1824.  After attending Jackson College in Columbia, he studied law with his brother-in-law, Judge Edmund Dillahunty, and practiced in Maury County before moving to Memphis.    Although a Henry Clay Whig who opposed secession, when war came, Looney raised a regiment, the 38th Tennessee; and under his command, it won distinction at Shiloh, Perryville and Murfreesboro, as well as serving with honor in numerous other battles in Tennessee and Georgia.  At Shiloh, Looney led a charge that took at least 1000 prisoners, including General Benjamin M. Prentiss.  Later he himself was taken prisoner, but was exchanged.  Returning to active duty for the duration of the war, he surrendered at Oxford, Mississippi in 1865.    After the war Looney returned to his law practice for five years before turning his attention to business and financial matters.  He was also active throughout the rest of his life on behalf of the Democratic Party, and was appointed by the government as one of the commissioners responsible for making the Shiloh battlefield a national park.    Robert Looney was married to Louisa Crofford of Maury County in 1847, and was the father of three sons and five daughters.  His children continued in the family tradition, distinguishing themselves in the political and civic life of Memphis and Tennessee.   He died November 19, 1899 and is buried in Elmwood Cemetery in Memphis.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 5, 2021)

That's awesome Ruger. Guessing the Looney's were Scottish or Irish?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 5, 2021)

Been researching a man who was a many Greats Grandfather, James Thomas of Va., moved to Ga. and lived on the Savannah River at Broad Creek then obtained a land grant in what was Washington or Hancock County prior to the American Revolution. His plantation ( Fountainbleau ) was near a place called Sandtown a little NW of Milledgeville and now on the Hancock Baldwin Line. James Thomas had 2 brothers killed by the redcoats at the battle of Eutaw Springs. James Thomas was 10 yards away from Sargent Jasper when he was killed at the Battle of Savannah. He was later awarded a sword from that battle. About 100 years later his relative Bryan Morel Thomas of Milledgeville gave that sword to someone in Dalton who helped him land a much needed job there, unfortunately that sword is long gone today. Bryan Thomas himself was a CSA Brig Gen and had married Gen Withers (Al.) Daughter. Thomas helped found the public school system in Dalton and is buried there. Headed over to visit and clean up the Butts - Thomas Cemetery near Sandtown in about a week. Pretty sure the Butts people are Wally Butts Kinfolk.  James Thomas' son was named John Sherrod Thomas, a war of 1812 Vet and who later he supplied the Confederate Army here in the south with things like food, spirits and wool. Anybody bumming for goods got treated badly but he would give any Reb soldier the shirt off his back.


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2021)

Very Cool Westcobb!! He has a wikipedia page!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2021)

So does his father in law.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 5, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> That's awesome Ruger. Guessing the Looney's were Scottish or Irish?



Yes sir, Isle of Man

O'Luanaigh in Gaelic


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 6, 2021)

Seems there was GA boys on the 38th TN.

*The Tennessee 38th Infantry Regiment, formerly the 8th (Looney's) Regiment, was organized at Camp Abington, Fayette County, Tennessee, in September, 1861. The men were recruited in the counties of Shelby, Madison, and Wilson. Members of Company G were from Alabama, and Company H, later F, contained men from Georgia. During December it was at Knoxville with 988 men but only 250 arms. As most of these were worthless, the General commanding the department did not allow the unit to participate in the Battle of Fishing Creek. Later it was involved in the conflicts at Shiloh  and Perryville . It then was assigned to General M.J. Wright's, Strahl's, Palmer's Brigade, Army of Tennessee. During the summer of 1863 the 22nd Tennessee Infantry Battalion merged into the regiment. It was active from Murfreesboro to Atlanta , endured Hood's winter operations, and ended the war in North Carolina. The unit lost thirty percent of the 282 engaged at Murfreesboro, and there were 264 in action at Chickamauga . Only a handful surrendered on April 26, 1865. *


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 6, 2021)

Almost gottem…Murfreesboro

*Battle of Stones River Begins *
The armies collided along Stones River on New Year’s Eve. Facing a larger Union force (42,000 Union soldiers to 35,000 Confederates), Bragg launched an attack in bitterly cold morning fog against the Yankees’ right flank. The attack was initially successful in driving the Union back, but the Yankees did not break. A day of heavy fighting brought significant casualties, and the suffering was compounded by the frigid weather. The Confederates came close to winning, but were not quite able to turn the Union flank against Stones River. The new year dawned the next day with each army still in the field and ready for another fight.

The strike came on January 2, and the Confederates lost the battle. Bragg attacked against the advice of his generals and lost the confidence of his army. The Union troops repelled the assault, and Bragg was forced back to Tullahoma, Tennessee. The North was in control of central Tennessee, and the Union victory provided a much-needed morale boost in the aftermath of the Yankees loss at the Battle of Fredericksburg in December 1862. Stones River was a hard-fought, bloody engagement, with some of the highest casualty rates of the war. The Union suffered approximately 13,000 troops killed, wounded or captured, while the Confederates had approximately 10,000 casualties. President Abraham Lincoln (1809-65) later wrote to Rosecrans, “…you gave us a hard victory which, had there been a defeat instead, the nation could scarcely have lived over.”


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 7, 2021)

Dern Bragg.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 8, 2021)

My two uncles last name is Davenport.
I think they were with the Georgia 18th.
If anyone can find out any info please let me know.
I was told they lived thru Getteysburg and fought one more battle and
disappeared /unknown forever.

Here is a pic of GG Grandfather Henry S.Harden Georgia sharpshooters 4th company C
I think he fought at Chickamauga and Kennesaw Mountain and the Battle of Atlanta?
This is the only known photo of him.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 8, 2021)

Great great great grandfather John C.Whisenant
Civil war vet he served in the Georgia or the North Carolina  infantry.
Wish i could find out.
He lived around Shooting Creek Nc. and Ellijay Ga.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 8, 2021)

blackbear said:


> Great great great grandfather John C.Whisenant
> Civil war vet he served in the Georgia or the North Carolina  infantry.View attachment 1089711
> Wish i could find out.



Get Fold3. I think it’s free for a few days.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 8, 2021)

https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/187351651/henry-s-harden


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 8, 2021)

https://www.angelfire.com/va3/southernrites/Company_A.html

Shows 2 Davenports in Co. A as KIA at Sharpsburg 9/17/62.  The Yanks called that battle Antietam Creek.  Co A was raised around Cobb County.

The first Colonel of the 18th was William T Woffard who later was the Brigadier General of the brigade in which the Some of my ancestors fought, 16th GA.  One of them died at Crampton's Gap on South Mountain protecting the rear of the contingent that was attacking Harper's Ferry a day or two before the Battle at Sharpsburg/Antietam.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/18th_Georgia_Infantry_Regiment
During the battle of Sharpsburg/Antietam the 18th was under Hood on the Confederate right.  They held up Burnside at the stone bridge for most of the day.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 8, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> https://www.angelfire.com/va3/southernrites/Company_A.html
> 
> Shows 2 Davenports in Co. A as KIA at Sharpsburg 9/17/62.  The Yanks called that battle Antietam Creek.  Co A was raised around Cobb County.
> 
> ...



Interesting. Think Gen Wofford surrendered to the blue bellies at Kingston, one of the last large bodies of troops to give it up in these parts.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 8, 2021)

Probably.  He was wounded a couple of times around Richmond and left Lee's army to return to Georgia and command some "Home Guard" troops.


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2021)

blackbear said:


> Great great great grandfather John C.Whisenant
> Civil war vet he served in the Georgia or the North Carolina  infantry.View attachment 1089711
> Wish i could find out.
> He lived around Shooting Creek Nc. and Ellijay Ga.


Wish I had the time to dig around for you, would love to do it. Looks like Mr. Jim found something. If I get the time, I'll dig!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 9, 2021)

I didn't dig, just took a minute and raked the surface.  LOL


----------



## NickDeer (Jul 9, 2021)

For y'all using Ancestry did you pay for it or just use the free version?? I've found a lot on Familysearch and Fold3


----------



## RedHills (Jul 9, 2021)

NickDeer said:


> For y'all using Ancestry did you pay for it or just use the free version?? I've found a lot on Familysearch and Fold3


To use any of the search functions or even viewing docs that may be linked during paid subscription requires a subscription. You can download docs for future reference. For any meaningful research, a subscription is required...


----------



## NickDeer (Jul 9, 2021)

RedHills said:


> To use any of the search functions or even viewing docs that may be linked during paid subscription requires a subscription. You can download docs for future reference. For any meaningful research, a subscription is required...


I quickly figured that out 

I may just get it for a month and print everything off and cancel it


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 9, 2021)

Started off with little to fight with….

When the regiment was organized on September 23, 1861, no arms were available, so General Carroll was not able to comply with Inspector General Cooper’s order to proceed at once to join General Zollicoffer. Finally, on November 12, General Carroll reported; “I have armed Looney’s with shotguns, country rifles, and old muskets, and started it yesterday to join Zollicoffer. White’s (37th) similarly armed, will move tomorrow.”

On November 14, Looney’s regiment was reported at Chattanooga, not fully armed, where Colonel Looney was ordered by Zollicoffer to take 500 men and press Clift’s followers. Governor Isham C. Harris chimed in with orders to “Capture Clift and his men, dead or alive.” Clift was the leader of a band of Union sympathizers in East Tennessee whe were creating considerable havoc with bridge burning and other marauding tactics.

On December 9, 1861, the regiment, with the exception of one company which was detached at Morristown, was at Knoxville having a total of 988 men, armed with only 250 guns, squirrel rifles, shotguns, and muskets, not more than 50 of which were in perfect condition. On January 1, 1862, Carroll reported: “Looney’s regiment will march tomorrow to join Zollicoffer. Many sick. Enough arms for all able to march.”

According to B. F. Hailer, of 1st Company “A”, “The arms of the regiment being inspected and found utterly worthless, the General commanding the department declined to allow them to participate in the Battle of Fishing Creek.”

On January 8, 1862, General Albert Sydney Johnston, at Bowling Green, Kentucky, ordered Carroll: “Send forward at once all men who are armed and fit for duty from the regiments of Looney and Gillespie.” On February 8, Secretary of War Benjamin reported: “I have sent to Memphis 800 muskets for Looney’s Regiment. On the same date, General Leonidas Polk advised: “I have sent six companies of Looney’s Regiment from Corinth to guard the bridge over Bear Creek on the Memphis to Charleston, Railroad.”

Evidently the regiment had reached Corinth early in February, where it was joined in March by the companies of Captain B. H. Holland, and W. B. Wright, and where the three earlier companies were detached to form Golladay’s 5th Alabama Battalion. On March 9, 1862, the regiment was reported in Brigadier General Daniel Ruggles’ Division, Brigadier General L. Pope Walker’s Brigade, consisting of the 1st Alabama Cavalry, the 5th Alabama, the 38th, 51st, and 52nd Tennessee Infantry Regiments, and Cram’s Battery. On March 15, 1862, Brigadier General James R. Chalmers reported he had left the 38th Tennessee, Golladay’s 5th Alabama Infantry Battalion, Roddey’s Cavalry, and a battery of light artillery at Eastport to guard the bridge. Quoting B. F. Hailer again: “With his small force of infantry and two smooth bore 24-pound guns, he (Looney) defeated the Federal gunboats in every attempt to pass, and they were finally compelled to retire. To Looney’s 38th the army of General Johnston was indebted for the dispatch with which it arrived at Corinth.”


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 9, 2021)

NickDeer said:


> For y'all using Ancestry did you pay for it or just use the free version?? I've found a lot on Familysearch and Fold3


$99 every 6 months for Ancestry.


----------



## RedHills (Jul 9, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> $99 every 6 months for Ancestry.


Most fun you'll ever have... answers to questions you didnt even know ya had


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 10, 2021)

The regiments final battles. Tracking the units gets hard at the end of the war as units were absorbed into others due to the horrible attrition.


In the Battle of Shiloh, on April 6-7, 1862, the 38th was in Colonel Preston Pond’s Brigade, of Ruggles’ Division, and led the charge on Federal General Prentiss’ Division, which resulted in the capture of a battery and about 1000 prisoners. Colonel Pond highly complimented Colonel Looney for “his coolness and intrepidity.” General Polk complimented Colonel Looney and his regiment on the field for their gallant and valuable services. The 38th reported 65 casualties in this battle.

There followed a rapid succession of changes in brigade assignments. On April 22, Brigadier General J. M. Hawes was reported as in command of the brigade. On April 28, the 38th Tennessee, 13th, 20th and Crescent Louisiana Infantry Regiments, and Ketchum’s Battery were reported in Major General Benjamin F. Cheatham’s Division, Ruggles’ Brigade. On May 9, in a skirmish at Farmington, Mississippi, Colonel James J. Fagan reported his brigade was composed of the 1st Arkansas, 2nd Texas and 38th Tennessee Infantry Regiments with Ketchum’s and Hoxton’s Batteries, with the 38th not engaged. On May 26, the 3rd Brigade of Ruggles’ Division, Bragg’s Corps, was reported as consisting of the 13th, 20th and Crescent Louisiana, 38th Tennessee Infantry Regiments, and Ketchum’s Battery. The 38th was involved in an engagement on the Farmington Road on May 28, just before the withdrawal of the Army to Tupelo. On June 30, the 38th was reported in Major General Samuel Jones’ Corps, Brigadier General Lucius M. Walker’s Brigade, composed of the 1st Arkansas, 13th, 21st and Crescent Louisiana, 38th Tennessee Infantry Regiments and Lumsden’s Alabama, and Barret’s Missouri Batteries.

Finally, on August 20, 1862, the 38th was given a brigade assignment that was to last for some time. The 8th, 15th, 16th, 38th, 51st Tennessee Infantry Regiments and Cames’ Battery formed Brigadier General D. S. Donelson’s Brigade, Cheatham’s Division, Polk’s Corps. The 8th, 16th, 38th and 51st were to serve together until after the Battle of Franklin, November 30, 1864. As part of Donelson’s Brigade the 38th participated in the Kentucky Campaign and the Battle of Perryville, October 8, 1862, where the 38th reported 43 casualties.

At Murfreesboro, December 31, 1862, the brigade had been increased by the addition of the 84th Tennessee Regiment. The 38th reported 282 engaged, and 85 casualties, and the capture of seven pieces of artillery and about 500 prisoners. Following the battle it was stationed around Shelbyville and Tullahoma until July 1, 1863, when it marched to Chattanooga. Brigadier General Marcus J. Wright had assumed command of the Brigade, which continued to be known as Wright’s Brigade from this time on, although Colonel (later Brigadier General) John C. Carter of the 38th was in actual command during most of 1864. The 84th Regiment had been consolidated with the 28th, and the combined regiment became a member of the brigade. The 15th was transferred elsewhere, and Murray’s 22nd Battalion was added to the brigade, and soon consolidated with the 38th Regiment into one field unit. The 52nd Tennessee was consolidated with the 51st and added to the brigade.

At Chickamauga, September 19-20, 1863, the brigade was composed of the 8th, 16th, 28th, 38th/22nd Battalion, and 51st/52nd Tennessee Infantry Regiments plus Carnes’ Battery. It was to remain the same until after the Battle of Franklin, where General Carter was mortally wounded, and the brigade broken up. At Chickamauga, the 38th reported 264 guns, 2640 rounds ammunition expended, but no report of casualties was found.

On October 31, 1863 the brigade was reported in Cheatham’s Corps, Cheatham’s Division; on November 20, in Hardee’s Corps, Cheatham’s Division. On October 23, the brigade moved to Charleston, to guard the bridge over the Hiwassee River. The rest of the brigade returned to the Chattanooga area just prior to the Battle of Missionary Ridge, leaving Colonel Carter and the 38th, with 215 men, to guard the brigade in the event General Longstreet elected to try to rejoin the Army of Tennessee instead of moving into Virginia. Here the 38th was cut off by the Federal Army, destroyed the bridges at Charleston and Loudon, and joined Longstreet in East Tennessee, arriving at Bristol December 26, 1863. In this area it was occupied in building and repairing bridges until February 5, 1864 when it moved by rail to Dalton, Georgia, arriving February 14. It remained here until the resumption of activity in May, and company reports state the regiment was engaged in all actions and skirmishes from Rocky Face, Georgia, May 9, to Jonesboro, Georgia, August 31, 1864. From Jonesboro, it moved to Palmetto, Georgia, where it was reported on September 27, 1864.

Further details of its actions are not available, but as part of the brigade it was engaged at Franklin, November 30, 1864. Following this battle Wright’s Brigade was broken up, and on December 10, 1864 the 38th was reported in Strahl’s Brigade, commanded by Colonel Andrew 3. Kellar, composed of the 4th/5th/31st/33rd/38th Tennessee Infantry under Colonel Luke W. Finlay, and the 19th/24th/41st Tennessee under Captain Daniel A. Kennedy. At Smithfield, North Carolina, in the order of battle for General Joseph E. Johnston’s Army March 31, 1865, the brigade was the same except that Colonel C. W. Heiskell was in command of the 19th/24th/41st Regiments. In the final reorganizafion of Johnston’s Army April 9, 1865, the 38th formed part of the 3rd Consolidated Tennessee Infantry Regiment commanded by Colonel James D. Tillman, composed of survivors of the 4th/5th19th/24th/31st/33rd/-35th/38th/41st Tennessee Infantry Regiments. As part of this regiment it was surrendered and paroled at Greensboro, North Carolina May 1, 1865.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 11, 2021)

You can find a lot if excellent information on the Revolutionary War by checking the pension records

My whatever grandfather was a Sgt in the North Carolina Militia. He had 5 service duties for 8 months. First served under Capt Shelby and Col Womack fighting Indians....

His son my whatever grandfather served in the 16th Cavalry Battalion and he was a Capt in the Ga Home Guard. He lived through that and was assassinated while working in his field a few months after the war as retribution. July 1864


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 11, 2021)

Went down the records rabbit hole. I never put it together until now. My grandfather died of botulism in the woods in 1934. My dad always told me he was in forestry. Funny when you see it in writing. We took similar paths


----------



## blackbear (Jul 12, 2021)

Found this info about my Great great grandfather Whisenant.
He was born in south Carolina in 1828.
He enlisted in Gilmer county Ga. In 1864
With the Ralston Battallion of State Malitia
Served until May 1,1865 surrenderd with the company at Kingston Ga.
And filed for civil war pension application on June 10,1901 in Murry County Ga.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 12, 2021)

blackbear said:


> Found this info about my Great great grandfather Whisenant.
> He was born in south Carolina in 1828.
> He enlisted in Gilmer county Ga. In 1864
> With the Ralston Battallion of State Malitia
> ...


That means he would've been one of the last Reb holdouts with Gen Wofford who surrendered at Kingston.


----------



## RedHills (Jul 12, 2021)

2nd GGF
Rev Jesse C Tato(u)m 1842-1911
He and 2 of his brothers were members of the 25th and 47th Inf GA
All 3 survived the war. I'm a product of a group called The Ga/Fl settlers, many from the Tattnall area...I have a lot of ancestors documented as CW participants.
Have a 4th GGF who is documented as a Revolutionary War soldier of NC by the DAR. A Scotch Irish who seems to have contributed to my 25% Scot-Irish genetic makeup.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 12, 2021)

The many instances of our forefathers and ancestors names being misspelled or just outright changed well cover the trail of evidence they left behind for us to investigate.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 12, 2021)

These are the names of Davenport that were in the Georgia 18th Battalion Infantry,iam sure the brothers are among these but don't know how to find out any more info.right now.Will have to go thru ancestery.

A.C. Davenport Ga.18th
B.H.R. Davenport Ga18th
M.L.Davenport Ga.18th
William Davenport Ga.18th


----------



## RedHills (Jul 12, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> The many instances of our forefathers and ancestors names being misspelled or just outright changed well cover the trail of evidence they left behind for us to investigate.


Really is the oddest thing...even within siblings of the same generation, there is that spelling  difference??


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 13, 2021)

150 years ago the records generally reflected the phonetic spelling of the name by the psrson keeping the record.  Darsy might sound like Darcy or Dorsy and frequently an e got thrown in depending on who was writing it down.  The same person might be recorded in the Census records with several different spellings of his name over the years from the different census takers.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 13, 2021)

Agree with the phonetic comment. 

Example:
One of my Confederate ancestors was named Conrad Sellers. On one record I found his name was recorded as “ Coonrod Cellus”. It’s possible that is how he spoke his name to the recorder.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 13, 2021)

Let me give you an example in today’s time period of how things are changed. I worked for several years with a man named Meyer. He told me after working with him and knowing him for a long time that his biological brother added an s to his last name. He became
Meyers just like that. I expect that is not that uncommon,especially years ago,before government record keeping.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 13, 2021)

That happened a lot with immigrants who had their names Anglicized at Ellis Island or did it themselves to better blend with their new communities.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 13, 2021)

blackbear said:


> Found this info about my Great great grandfather Whisenant.
> He was born in south Carolina in 1828.
> He enlisted in Gilmer county Ga. In 1864
> With the Ralston Battallion of State Malitia
> ...


In my post above yours under occupation is birthplace Ellijay GA. The assassination I mentioned was also in Gilmer county


----------



## RedHills (Jul 13, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Agree with the phonetic comment.
> 
> Example:
> One of my Confederate ancestors was named Conrad Sellers. On one record I found his name was recorded as “ Coonrod Cellus”. It’s possible that is how he spoke his name to the recorder.


Haha...sister in law does her Ancestry on Conrad as surname....same results finding Coonrods


----------



## elfiii (Jul 13, 2021)

My GG Grandfather. Two of his sons, my GGG uncles served with him. His other son was killed at the Alamo.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> NC sounds like Christian Messer was a bad hombre', I would still hate the British for that!
> What kind of name is Messer?


Christian was also half Tuscarora. Captain Robert married a Tuscarora woman named Mary Pretty Feather.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> 150 years ago the records generally reflected the phonetic spelling of the name by the psrson keeping the record.  Darsy might sound like Darcy or Dorsy and frequently an e got thrown in depending on who was writing it down.  The same person might be recorded in the Census records with several different spellings of his name over the years from the different census takers.


Plus, different folks spelled their names differently. My mom's last name was Green. Some of the close family spelled it Greene. The running joke was that whenever somebody got a little money, they went and added an "e" to their name.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 13, 2021)

elfiii said:


> My GG Grandfather. Two of his sons, my GGG uncles served with him. His other son was killed at the Alamo.
> 
> View attachment 1090687



Lee
You can kill that stuff growing on that stone with a product called “Wet and Forget”. I have used it on both marble and granite stone with good results. 

https://www.amazon.com/Forget-800003-Mildew-Algae-Remover/dp/B001GTRBMO


----------



## elfiii (Jul 15, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Lee
> You can kill that stuff growing on that stone with a product called “Wet and Forget”. I have used it on both marble and granite stone with good results.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Forget-800003-Mildew-Algae-Remover/dp/B001GTRBMO



Thanks Marvin. I got some.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 15, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Thanks Marvin. I got some.



Don’t expect immediate results. Just apply as directed and let the weather and time do the work.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 17, 2021)

blackbear said:


> These are the names of Davenport that were in the Georgia 18th Battalion Infantry,iam sure the brothers are among these but don't know how to find out any more info.right now.Will have to go thru ancestery.
> 
> A.C. Davenport Ga.18th
> B.H.R. Davenport Ga18th
> ...



I see 2 Davenports in the 18th Ga Inf Regt., part of Longstreets Corp in the Army of Northern Va. looks like they signed up April 22nd, 1861 and they were in Co A “Acworth Infantry” Noticed Wofford as the units Colonel, he later made Brig. General. This unit pledged to quit fighting yankees at Appomattox Courthouse. 
The “ Battle Scarred 18th”


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 17, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Christian was also half Tuscarora. Captain Robert married a Tuscarora woman named Mary Pretty Feather.


Tuscarora was the magic word jed clampett gave opie taylor for free gumballs in the andy Griffith show. Now I know your full of it!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 7, 2021)

Branch Cheatham, my 92 yr old FIL’s grandfather I think, perhaps GGrandfather. 
59th Virginia Inf Regt. Had his leg blown off at Petersburg but survived the war.


----------



## blackbear (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks westcobbdog


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 7, 2021)

The 18th GA Vol Infantry was brigaded with the 16th GA, the 24th Ga, Cobb's Legion, and Phillip's Legion.  The 18th joined the Brigade after the battle of Sharpsburg (Antietam) in 1862. The Brigade was commanded by Gen. TRR Cobb who was KIA at Fredericksburg.  Colonel Wofford The Colonel of teh 18th was promoted to replace him.  

There are several of us on here who had ancestors in the 16th GA and the 18th GA.  If you have any questions as to where they were and what they did give a shout I will help where I can and, I am sure others will too.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 7, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> The 18th GA Vol Infantry was brigaded with the 16th GA, the 24th Ga, Cobb's Legion, and Phillip's Legion.  The 18th joined the Brigade after the battle of Sharpsburg (Antietam) in 1862. The Brigade was commanded by Gen. TRR Cobb who was KIA at Fredericksburg.  Colonel Wofford The Colonel of teh 18th was promoted to replace him.
> 
> There are several of us on here who had ancestors in the 16th GA and the 18th GA.  If you have any questions as to where they were and what they did give a shout I will help where I can and, I am sure others will too.



I had a GGrandpa and other kin with the 24th Ga Company C. Glad to try to help.


----------



## Resica (Aug 10, 2021)

I had a GG Grandpa, GGG Grandpa and plenty of others in the 24th Georgia, Companies  A and G. Had a Chaplain relative in the 48th Georgia I think and some in some western N.C. units.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 10, 2021)

Capt. George David Darsey, Ramsey Rangers, Co K, 16th Ga Vol Infantry.
My 2G-Uncle.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 11, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Capt. George David Darsey, Ramsey Rangers, Co K, 16th Ga Vol Infantry.
> My 2G-Uncle.
> 
> View attachment 1097102


Did he survive the war? Where did he fight?


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 11, 2021)

Wife and her siblings cleaned out my father in laws rental storage unit yesterday.
I already have plenty of civil war books and got about 15-20 more yesterday from my FIL.
That makes probably 40-50 books from him alone. Hope someone wants my collection when my time comes.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 11, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Did he survive the war? Where did he fight?



He survived but lost a brother, Frencis Marion Darsey, a Sgt. in the 16th, in Crampton's Gap on South Mountain just before Sharpsburg/Antietam.  

They were both with the 16th from it's inception in early 61.  They were on the Peninsula with Magruder in Colquit's Brigade and saw action at Lee's Mill, Dam #1 where they took about 10% casualties.  On the withdrawal up the Peninsula, the 16th double quicked back to Ft Magruder to delay the persuing Federals.  They then got to participate in Magruder's vaudillian act of marcing around in a circle in and out of the sight of the Federals while a locomotive ran back and borth into and out of a station to simulate the arrival of the rest of the Confederate Army that weren't actually there yet.

They were then assigned to Cobb's Brigade and were near Mechanicsville but not involved int he action at Seven Pines but drew the assignment to help clear the battlefield afterwards.    Then nearer Richmond they participated in the Seven Days action under Lee.  The 16th was maneuvered for but not actually engaged at Garnett's Farm, Savage's Station, and Frayser's farm.  They were with Cobb to the right of center behind Armestead at Malvern Hill where they charged the cannons twice and  took heavy casualties.  Their Company (K) lost its Commander there. 

They were not engaged at Second Manassas.  Their action at South Mountain saw brother FM killed.  They were then engaged on he left at Sharpsburg/Antietam where Cobb's Brigade with the 16th was detached from McLaws and formed just south of the sunken road with its left at the juncture of that road with the Hagerstown pike.  It assisted in resisting French's Attack then faced right and assisted in resisting Richardson's attack.

At Fredericksburg they were in the Sunken Road at the foot of Marye's Hights with TRR Cobb where he was killed.  When Hooker threatened the rear, they moved up the Plank Road with  the bulk of the army to Chancellorsville and were engaged in the initial action and then helped hold the front while Jackson made his most famous left flank maneuver that rolled up Hooke's Right.  They then double quicked it back toward Fredericksburg when Sedgewick finally broke through Early and was on the right at Salem Church to stop the Federals from making it to Lee's rear.

Then they moved toward Gettysburg where they were engaged on the Right with Longstreet.  They went in on the Second Day behind Barksdale at just about the apex of Sickle's Salient.  They crossed the Peach Orchard, rolling up Sickles and continued between the Trostle and Rose Farms across Plum Run and made it to the Wheatfield.

The next action that I am aware of was at the Wilderness where they came up on the second day and  took the unfinished RR cut to the right flank and went in over AP Hillls exhausted troops who lay down for them to pass through and cheered as they did so.  They rolled up Hancock's left and turned the battle but it was of little consequence as Grant moved on by the left flank to race Lee to Spotsylvania.  The 16th pulled pickett duty at the end of the battle of the Wilderness and Capt. Darsey was severely wounded then and lost the use of an arm.  He was unable to rejoin the unit.  He returned home to recuperate and although no one will ever know for sure, I expect his mother influenced him to stay.  She had lost one son, had this one maimed, and her youngest, my G-Grandfather was still off with the cavalry.

I almost forgot they were detached with Longstreet to GA to help at Chickamauga but did not make it in time for the battle.  They participated in the siege of Chattanooga for a while then up to Knoxville where they were in the assault on Fort Sanders where, like the rest, they were unable to scale the walls for lack of scaling ladders.  They took casualties there as well.

I am still after information but life keeps getting in the way of research and I am running out of time.  The Internet has made it much easier but there is a lot of misinformation out there.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 11, 2021)

I bet Momma laid the law down and her was mangled enough to never see duty again. 
Can’t imagine what it would have felt like being in that defensive position at Fredericksburg. Line after line after line of Union blue hoards coming at you in waves and one of the Hills arriving just in time add reinforcements when it was critical if memory serves.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 11, 2021)

Well Fredericksburg was more like Malvern Hill in reverse at Marye's Heights.  EP Alexande placed the guns on the hill behind the stone wall.  He told Lee that a chicken couldn't stay on that field when the guns opened.  The Federals suffered Something like 12,000 casualties there from the guns and from the rifles of teh boys behind that wall.


----------



## Resica (Aug 11, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Wife and her siblings cleaned out my father in laws rental storage unit yesterday.
> I already have plenty of civil war books and got about 15-20 more yesterday from my FIL.
> That makes probably 40-50 books from him alone. Hope someone wants my collection when my time comes.


I'll take em!!  Just kidding


----------



## Resica (Aug 11, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> He survived but lost a brother, Frencis Marion Darsey, a Sgt. in the 16th, in Crampton's Gap on South Mountain just before Sharpsburg/Antietam.
> 
> They were both with the 16th from it's inception in early 61.  They were on the Peninsula with Magruder in Colquit's Brigade and saw action at Lee's Mill, Dam #1 where they took about 10% casualties.  On the withdrawal up the Peninsula, the 16th double quicked back to Ft Magruder to delay the persuing Federals.  They then got to participate in Magruder's vaudillian act of marcing around in a circle in and out of the sight of the Federals while a locomotive ran back and borth into and out of a station to simulate the arrival of the rest of the Confederate Army that weren't actually there yet.
> 
> ...


Great write up Mr. Jim, love it. Thank you!!


----------



## Resica (Aug 11, 2021)

Mr. Jim. Second Manassas. Was the brigade even there?


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 11, 2021)

I don't think so.  I am not sure where they were or if they were just late in coming up.  McLaws is not listed on the order of battle.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 11, 2021)

I found it, @Resica, in the book _A Soldier's General - The Civil War Letters of Major General Lafayette McLaws.  they were detailed to guard the river fords behind Longstreet in case things didn't go well and the Army needed to move back south.  The Rappahannock and the Rapidan were behind them._


----------



## Resica (Aug 11, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> I found it, @Resica, in the book _A Soldier's General - The Civil War Letters of Major General Lafayette McLaws.  they were detailed to guard the river fords behind Longstreet in case things didn't go well and the Army needed to move back south.  The Rappahannock and the Rapidan were behind them._


Thanks sir, often wondered where they were. Glad they got a brief break!


----------



## Kirakari (Aug 12, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> German. Ever hear of the German Messer-Schmidt fighter planes?


It's Messerschmidt. Bladesmith.

I'm quite encouraged by this thread. Glad to see the psychosis hasn't infected _everyone_ around.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 12, 2021)

Kirakari said:


> It's Messerschmidt. Bladesmith.
> 
> I'm quite encouraged by this thread. Glad to see the psychosis hasn't infected _everyone_ around.



Life under a bridge will cause psychosis


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 12, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Well Fredericksburg was more like Malvern Hill in reverse at Marye's Heights.  EP Alexande placed the guns on the hill behind the stone wall.  He told Lee that a chicken couldn't stay on that field when the guns opened.  The Federals suffered Something like 12,000 casualties there from the guns and from the rifles of teh boys behind that wall.


Think i have read the ground was frozen and the massive amount of yankee's and their fire power made the earth tremble just getting the force into position to attack. 
Edward Porter was an amazing artillerist.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 12, 2021)

And an even better signalman.  It was he who gave the warning at First Manassas to, " Look to your left, your position is turned."


----------



## PCNative (Aug 12, 2021)

My great great grandfather John Wesley Wills. Company D., First Regiment, Georgia Cavalry, CSA. Born in 1836 from Paulding County Ga.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 14, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Can anybody go back to the Revolutionary War?



I can. Marker given to us by the Sons of the American Revolution


Actual gravestone


----------



## Dutch (Aug 14, 2021)

Served with Co. C 27th Ga. Elbert was wounded and his brother Micheal was KIA at the Battle of Olustee 2-20-64.


----------



## RedHills (Aug 14, 2021)

My Jackson ancestors...maternal, GGGF. Engaged with Sherman in Atlanta. John Kirby Jackson


----------



## PCNative (Aug 17, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Can anybody go back to the Revolutionary War?


My fourth great grandfather Leonard Wills. Buried at Mt. Moriah Church cemetery in Paulding county.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 17, 2021)

PCNative said:


> My fourth great grandfather Leonard Wills. Buried at Mt. Moriah Church cemetery in Paulding county.



WOW. For someone to live 103 years in those times was really something. Life expectancy for men in that day was only about 40 I think.


----------



## PCNative (Aug 17, 2021)

Milkman said:


> WOW. For someone to live 103 years in those times was really something. Life expectancy for men in that day was only about 40 I think.


My brother actually found a copy of his death certificate during his research of our family and the cause of death is listed as falling off of a fence.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 17, 2021)

PCNative said:


> My brother actually found a copy of his death certificate during his research of our family and the cause of death is listed as falling off of a fence.



You gotta wonder what a 103 year old guy was doing on a fence. No doubt he was a tough old dude.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 18, 2021)

Not a Confederate story except it was probably a shot fired by a Confederate that caused this injury and amazing story. 


https://www.wearethemighty.com/arti...round-with-a-bullet-in-his-face-for-31-years/


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 19, 2021)

John Goss
Co K
1 Confederate Engineer Troops


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 20, 2022)

Here are a few Rebs and 1 Yank I am related to. Likely have a few more to discover.

Francis Stone       Private Co A 12 Ga Batt light artillery 
                          63rd and 66th Ga Inf Regiment        my GG Grandfather
Osborne Stone     63rd and 66th Ga. ( his bro. )
Charles Stone      his other bro.

Augustus Stone   30th Ga. '

Brig Gen. Thomas F Drayton   SC       my GG Grandfather  1828 West Point Grad.
                                                                                     his buddy was Jeff Davis,

Percival Drayton  SC   In the US Navy long before the war, he stayed with the Union. 
                                Commanded the Flag ship for Farragut and was near him                                       when he declared " darn the torpedo's full speed ahead"  
                               These 2 Bro's dueled it out at the battle of Port Royal ( Hilton                                      Head ) won by the powerful union Navy.    

John G Thomas     from Milledgeville, a farmer in N Fla at outbreak. joined
                                         Co D. 1st Fla Infantry Reg't for a 1 yr enlistment, then 
                                        joined Lil' Joe Wheelers Cav where he made Major. 
                                        Lastly in his bro's command, the 18th Fla Inf Reg't.

Brig Gen. Bryan Morel Thomas         from Milledgeville, attended West Point  
                                                     married Gen Withers Daughter 
                                                     commander in the 18th Fla under his FIL.

Henry P Thomas      45th Ga Inf Reg't. The Myrick Volunteers out of Baldwin Co. 
                                                        Captured at Jericho Falls VA May 64'
                                                        Paroled Point Lookout MD. Feb 65'

Branch Cheatham    Va Reb         My Father in Law's ( 93 years old ) Grandfather. 

Joseph Leddingham  SC    Killed in action

Thomas Radcliffe    SC   SC Infantry

John Hamilton Goss MD   Decatur Ga      Co K 1st Confed. Engineer Troops
                                                           enlisted at Harry SC assigned to Fort                                                                     Fisher.

John C Kirkpatrick  Decatur Ga   66th Ga

Brad Pennie   Midwestern Union soldier, my Mother in laws relative.


----------



## Resica (Jan 24, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Here are a few Rebs and 1 Yank I am related to. Likely have a few more to discover.
> 
> Francis Stone       Private Co A 12 Ga Batt light artillery
> 63rd and 66th Ga Inf Regiment        my GG Grandfather
> ...


That's quite the family lineage West Cobb!!!!


----------



## Katalee (Jan 24, 2022)

My great great grandfather fought with John B. Gordon at Sharpsburg.A cousin fought Joseph Johnson at Atlanta, and another fell at Gettysburg with the 14th. South Carolina....


----------



## JDBrown (Feb 10, 2022)

My GGG Grandfather George D. Coggins


----------



## Milkman (Feb 10, 2022)

JDBrown said:


> My GGG Grandfather George D. Coggins View attachment 1134880




You can use a product named “Wet and Forget” that will kill that black stuff on his marker. Get it at Lowe’s, etc.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 14, 2022)

Cool thread I’ve read it a few times. We shouldn’t forget the men who fought in the Civil War on either side. It’s a huge part of our countries history for good or bad that some are trying to erase. Neither side of my family was here yet to be involved on either side. My Hungarian Grandfather did have German and Italian prisoners of war working at their South Georgia woodmill during WWII. I’ve always thought that was cool and most people don’t realize that went on.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 14, 2022)

Milkman said:


> You can use a product named “Wet and Forget” that will kill that black stuff on his marker. Get it at Lowe’s, etc.


Looks like marble what about granite?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 14, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like marble what about granite?



Works on granite, brick, shingles, etc. It works slowly with rain and wind. No scrubbing.


----------



## GTMODawg (Mar 29, 2022)

My family was hid out in the mountains of NW Georgia, southern Tennessee and NE Alabama and, according to family lore, had nothing at all to do with the confederacy.  They lived in an area that was isolated from the rest of the United States and was largely anti-secession while also being anti-union....they had come from Ireland and had had a belly full of government of any kind.  The only interactions they had, again according to family lore, was fighting with the home guard. those too sorry to be soldiers and consisted of thieves empowered by the CSA to steal anything that wasn't nailed down in their area.  This was way more common in the south than those who romanticize the confederacy want to admit.  Most southerners were forced by wealthy elites to be involved in a struggle between wealthy people trying to gain a competitive edge over one another fought with the lives of poor people...they did not go willingly and about 12% walked back home and stayed at the first opportunity to do so.  

Of course there is no way to know for certain if this lore is true or not but I choose to think it is.  I would much prefer to think my ancestors stayed home and took care of their families and weren't forced to do the bidding of a wealthy person with zero interest in the south other than the exploitation of natural resources and poor people for their own personal enrichment.  The people who did manage to stay home or desert the first chance they got and weren't thieving scoundrels are the ones deserving monuments and rememberance...and they were the majority of southerners who weren't enslaved.  No doubt that 40% of the south who were enslaved at the time was more or less opposed to the confederacy......only a small minority of southerners were loyal to the confederacy.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 29, 2022)

You will meet with great disagreement over some of those statements.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 29, 2022)

But i do know some Home Guard we’re worse than Yankees and some rebs deserted to protect their exposed families from bushwhackers and the Home Guard there to protect them.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 30, 2022)

It happened. It happens in all wars.  The scale suggested above is more than doubted.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 1, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> It happened. It happens in all wars.  The scale suggested above is more than doubted.



Big time. 

“And a small minority of Southerners were loyal to the Confederacy”
As Justus stated please tell us where you got this information?


----------

